# Travel means: Madrid to Vigo et al



## Davidseattle (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi There all,
I'm will be in Madrid in September and have about a week overstay to see Vigo, Oviedo and Bilbao. What is the best means to travel out of Madrid to Vigo and then east to the other 2 cities? Are there trains and or buses available between all points? What about air travel? I have looked at some booking sites and the prices were very skewed, up and down for the same flight
Should I return to Madrid after Vigo? and then go onto the others from Madrid?
Should I change currency at the Madrid Airport or in the city at a bank?
Do the trains take Visa and Master Card Credit Card payments? 
Are there ATM machines in these smaller cities?

Thanks for experienced responses,

David


----------



## Expat Ben (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello David.

I'm fairly new here and this is my first post, but I'll do my best to help you...

All I know is that you can take an AVE (fast train) from Madrid to Barcelona; its not cheap but the journey takes less than 3 hours and there is so much to see and do in Barcelona

I don't think you can get AVE'S to Vigo, Oviedo or Bilbao

For what its worth; I've been told that San Sebastian is the most attractive city in the Basque country and although Bilbao is apparently very big; its very industrial

ALSA buses run to just about every place in Spain and are way cheaper than trains or hiring cars. You can pay for travel by ALSA or RENFE by visa if you want

ATM machines are everywhere 

Enjoy your trip, sounds like you have a lot planned

Ben


----------



## magnolia (Jan 30, 2009)

I ,husband and son traveled from Madrid to La Coruna 2 years ago,by Alsa fast bus,the ticket was 55 euro,service perfect,travel last 5 hours,if remember correctly.Vigo is more or less same distance.We took off from Atocha bus station.There is bus from La Coruna to France,so I'm sure there must be some to Oviedo.There are trains as well,again don't know about this direction,but almost sure they are.Of course,more expensive,but I use to travel only to Madrid.Beautiful part of Spain,very green!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Amen to that!!! 
xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Bilbao*



Expat Ben said:


> Hello David.
> 
> 
> All I know is that you can take an AVE (fast train) from Madrid to Barcelona; its not cheap but the journey takes less than 3 hours and there is so much to see and do in Barcelona
> ...


Hi there,
I live in Madrid communidad and have just got back from Bilbao this afternoon where my inlaws live.
I agree ALSA buses offer a very good service. Here's a link. 
ALSA - Hacemos tu viaje más fácil
They go from Avenida de America in Madrid.

Bilbao was a ship building centre in the past, but like Sheffield etc in England that all collapsed years ago. Since then money has been poured into the rebuilding of Bilbao and I can say it very much deserves a visit. There's the Casco Viejo, the Guggunheim of course, the Museo de Bellas Artes, the tapas etc etc. The Semana Grande (fiestas) starts this week I think or next, something which I never enjoy, but you might! San Sebastian is supposed to be one of the most beautiful cities in Spain, but personally I find it over rated. (Also, keep in mind it's constantly classified as the most expensive city in Spain too!!)

Canadianspanish is living in bilbao now, she might be able to help.


----------

